
Show HN: Custom Nginx Indexer - TuxLyn
http://blog.gotux.net/tutorial/custom-nginx-indexer/
======
alx
[http://larsjung.de/h5ai/](http://larsjung.de/h5ai/) h5ai makes browsing
directories on HTTP web servers more pleasant. Directory listings get styled
in a modern way and browsing through the directories is enhanced by different
views, a breadcrumb and a tree overview.

~~~
TuxLyn
The whole point of this nginx indexer is that it uses "HttpAdditionModule" and
HTML/CSS no other javascript ;-) This makes it very secure, because you don't
even need php for this to work. Good addition to staticly generated blogs.

------
brokenparser
Please drop the font-size property on _a_ elements to line up the columns.

~~~
TuxLyn
I'll fix this in v1.1 :-) Thank You!

------
meowface
Looks nice, though I feel keeping the right 2 columns at a fixed position
would make things easier to read.

~~~
TuxLyn
Fixed! You can remove "font-size: 120%;" in .nginx.style.css on line #330 or
download new diridx.tgz

------
julie1
You can also add a gallery in jquery :) I did it with apache, and nginx
[https://github.com/jul/prettyAutoIndex](https://github.com/jul/prettyAutoIndex)

I did not published nginx version though

~~~
samstave
Will this work with an s3 bucket?

I'm looking for a personal, static gallery to put on top of a bucket of all my
photos.

~~~
TuxLyn
If you have Nginx+HttpAdditionModule installed I don't see why not.

------
petsounds
I did something similar recently for an S3 bucket:
[https://github.com/PatrickStankard/bucketlist](https://github.com/PatrickStankard/bucketlist)

~~~
TuxLyn
I see exception warning on line #6 when javascript disabled.

~~~
petsounds
That makes sense, it depends on JavaScript :)

------
manuletroll
Very nice, the fact that only requires an nginx module (which I didn't know
existed) is a big plus in my book. I will definitely be using this.

------
TuxLyn
If anyone makes new stylesheets for this, please share. I'll add a link to it.

